# HR34 VOD and recordings freezing



## meckems (Aug 7, 2012)

During playback of a VOD show or movie, the playback will freeze for 20-30 seconds and then jump ahead in the show 3-4 minutes. It will do this throughout the show. It makes the show unwatchable. I will sometimes have to download the show 5-8 times before I get a watchable one. During playback of a recorded tv show, there are sometimes 2-3 second pauses in the video. There are no pixalation or signal issues.



This is not due to my setup or my equipment. This is my 2nd DVR and it is doing the same thing the first DVR was doing. The technician that came to the house also put the deca adaptor on. My internet is 25Mbps down and 3Mbps up. Everthing is hard wired, no wireless. My network is sound since I manage and install networks for a living. HDMI to the tv and I have tried several cables. 



I have called and complained numerous times and nothing happens. I sometimes think that half the tech support at Directv should be fired with the advice they give. The last one I spoke with actually seemed to know what he was doing and he told me that others were having the same problems and that their engineers were working on the software. From what I have read, the problem should have been fixed with this last update but it was not??


Has anyone out there heard anything about this issue or when it may be fixed or am I just doomed to continue to pay for lousy service? I don't want to have to pay to break my contract because they can't seem to fix whatever is wrong with the box. Any suggestions??


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Sorry to ask a silly question but have you tried downloading a completely different program? On Demand downloads to your hard drive, so your internet speed only determines how long it takes. 

I have no doubt that everything is fine with your home network, and I have to wonder if the problem is with the source material or the server that's feeding it to you.


----------



## meckems (Aug 7, 2012)

Anything that I download that is VOD can have the problem. Every now and then I get one that is perfect, but that is rare. It is really bad when I download a SD program. The HD programs freeze, but not as often as the SD programs.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The HR34 has a known issue/bug with VOD content skipping forward several mins then playing for a tad then skipping again.....

This should be addressed in upcomming firmware updates.

If you have other HD DVRS (any HR2x model) a temp work around is to d/l the vod on them, then the playback from the HR34 is normal and watchable.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

I've had this same issue several times with my 34. I've completely abandoned VOD because of it, it is totally useless.

As for a fix coming soon, I hope so.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> _*The HR34 has a known issue/bug with VOD content skipping*_ forward several mins then playing for a tad then skipping again.....
> 
> This should be addressed in upcomming firmware updates.
> 
> If you have other HD DVRS (any HR2x model) a temp work around is to d/l the vod on them, then the playback from the HR34 is normal and watchable.


Bingo.


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

T-Mac said:


> I've had this same issue several times with my 34. I've completely abandoned VOD because of it, it is totally useless.
> 
> As for a fix coming soon, I hope so.


I myself have also abandoned VOD for the time being. It makes me angry that VOD doesn't work as with the HBO change to have all their old programs I would like to be able to watch some of the shows but it doesn't work on the HR34 so there's no point. I have called to complain and would like it if more people did so they realized its something they need to fix.


----------



## kepper (Nov 17, 2005)

slacker_x said:


> I myself have also abandoned VOD for the time being. It makes me angry that VOD doesn't work as with the HBO change to have all their old programs I would like to be able to watch some of the shows but it doesn't work on the HR34 so there's no point. I have called to complain and would like it if more people did so they realized its something they need to fix.


I'm in the same situation with my HR34 that was installed two weeks ago and spoke to DTV about it... They indicated this is a known problem after I spent 45 minutes on the phone waiting in queue and speaking to several people.

Call D if you want, but there are MANY more productive ways to spend time IMHO.

As someone recommended, I have been recording shows on my other DVRs instead of the HR34 and playing them back on the HR34.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Does this problem exists on both wired and wireless setups? My wife depends a lot on VOD and I am to get the HR34 next week and remove my two other DVR's


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

My setup is wired. I've had the freezing/skipping issue with the cck wired to the router and also when the HR34 is wired directly to router (no cck).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is new firmware this morning for HR34. You might want to see if it fixes your problem.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There is new firmware this morning for HR34. You might want to see if it fixes your problem.


Don't hold your breath guys.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> Don't hold your breath guys.


Are you saying you've tested VOD on the new firmware and still had the problem?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

T-Mac said:


> Are you saying you've tested VOD on the new firmware and still had the problem?


Yup, even with a brand new VOD download from this morning.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

meckems said:


> During playback of a VOD show or movie, the playback will freeze for 20-30 seconds and then jump ahead in the show 3-4 minutes. It will do this throughout the show. It makes the show unwatchable. I will sometimes have to download the show 5-8 times before I get a watchable one. During playback of a recorded tv show, there are sometimes 2-3 second pauses in the video. There are no pixalation or signal issues.
> 
> This is not due to my setup or my equipment. This is my 2nd DVR and it is doing the same thing the first DVR was doing. The technician that came to the house also put the deca adaptor on. My internet is 25Mbps down and 3Mbps up. Everthing is hard wired, no wireless. My network is sound since I manage and install networks for a living. HDMI to the tv and I have tried several cables.
> 
> ...


I have dealt with the same issue with VOD for months. Finally did a RBR after being just sick of it and have had no problems since then.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Yup, even with a brand new VOD download from this morning.


I guess I feel lucky that a RBR a few weeks ago seemed to cure my problems. That being said I have not tried it today.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I guess I feel lucky that a RBR a few weeks ago seemed to cure my problems. That being said I have not tried it today.


It doesn't happen on every VOD download so you may have just gotten lucky. I've been downloading Deadwood episodes and it seems like every other episod has at least one issue.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I had my HR34 installed this week and the VOD stutters on every SD show that is recorded. I have not tested a HD recording yet. I have also had some freezing up of recordings occur today. It has the latest firmware installed. Will the RBR help what is already recorded?


----------



## kepper (Nov 17, 2005)

reubenray said:


> I had my HR34 installed this week and the VOD stutters on every SD show that is recorded. I have not tested a HD recording yet. I have also had some freezing up of recordings occur today. It has the latest firmware installed. Will the RBR help what is already recorded?


It did not resolve the same problem for me- it is a known issue.


----------



## misbe (Feb 14, 2012)

When will we know that D* has in fact fixed the problem? Or if they are even working on the problem?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Same here , nothing but drop outs everytime I VOD with my HR 34, No recording issues.

I decided, that if I want to VOD, i need to use my HR23, but this never has or had one Issue with on demand Playback.
This is 100% an HR 34 issue!!!!!

Stop trying to make it sound all the time like its not the receiver!

Also any Pandora songs that are played on the HR 34 are Alos cut short at the end of the song. OK well, my computer, and tablets never do this, nor does my cell phone. You guys going tell us this isn't a receiver issue either?

Cut the crap with this fanboy stuff, and lets get these issues fixed.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

kepper said:


> As someone recommended, I have been recording shows on my other DVRs instead of the HR34 and playing them back on the HR34.


 Yep it works! Sad but still better then nothing!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> This is 100% an HR 34 issue!!!!!
> 
> Stop trying to make it sound all the time like its not the receiver!
> 
> ...


I've been reading posts about this and so I've downloaded a dozen or more HD shows off HBO with my HR34.
I've only watched three so far, but there is nothing wrong with what I've watched.

There may be a problem with the HR34, but finding it would be harder when "some work" and others don't.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

So far we are 0 for 10 and that includes the $5.99 PPV ON DEMAND that was un watchable! 

No issues with the Hr23 every VOD has been success.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> So far we are 0 for 10 and that includes the $5.99 PPV ON DEMAND that was un watchable!
> 
> No issues with the Hr23 every VOD has been success.


So what's different between our setups?

My HR34 uses a wireless CCK to connect to my router.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a Swim 16, the deca and internet are connected to my HR23, and my HR34 is coax connected , I have 15 MBPS internet service through Blue ridge communication.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I have a Swim 16, *the deca and internet are connected to my HR23,* and my HR34 is coax connected , I have 15 MBPS internet service through Blue ridge communication.


Can you explain this more?

With only a HR34 & HR23, a SWiM-16 isn't needed [though it doesn't matter for this problem either].

How are you getting internet to the HR23?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Can you explain this more?
> 
> With only a HR34 & HR23, a SWiM-16 isn't needed [though it doesn't matter for this problem either].
> 
> How are you getting internet to the HR23?


My setup is this I have 
HR34
HR23
H25
H25

I have Swim 16, With a Slimline 5 Dish

From the Dish I have the SWIM 16, then a Swim Splitter 4 way outside, one leg goes to HR34 on 1 rst floor, and 1 to upstairs to second floor.

(, then it comes into where my HR23 is in my bedroom,) where another Swim 4 splitter is seated, next to the Swim power inserter Where it hits my Hr23,and 2 Upstairs HR 25's.
My Router is also in this location.

The fourth leg of the upstairs splitter goes to my DECA, and from the DECA it goes to the internet connected coax hanging off my HR23.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> My setup is this I have
> HR34
> HR23
> H25
> ...


So far makes perfect sense


> The fourth leg of the upstairs splitter goes to my DECA, and from the DECA it goes to the internet connected coax hanging off my HR23.


I still don't yet understand the internet connection.
You should be using a DECA for the connection to the router and another DECA for the HR23.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

From the Deca Broadband adapter Cat 5 E goes to my Router.

Now the Coax from the DECA Broadband adapter goes to the Swim 4 way splitter

Then from the 4 way Splitter Coax goes to the Connected Home Adapter on the back of my HR23, as well as Cat 5 from that to Ethernet in back of HR23.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

So is there an issue with my outside Splitter? I can't move my HR23 downstairs because it won't have a direct Deca connection. So I can't test it. 
But all the tests on the HR34 do pass,and there is internet , all the apps work


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> From the Deca Broadband adapter Cat 5 E goes to my Router.
> 
> Now the Coax from the DECA Broadband adapter goes to the Swim 4 way splitter
> 
> Then from the 4 way Splitter Coax goes to the Connected Home Adapter on the back of my HR23, as well as Cat 5 from that to Ethernet in back of HR23.


OK, so you do have two DECAs.
It sounds like the only difference between our setups is you have a BB DECA hardwired to your router and I have the WCCK using WiFi to my router.
"If anything" yours should have less problem than mine [which doesn't have any].

Now you don't have problem with the HR23 for VOD, so this should show that the BB DECA to router to DECA at the HR23 is working fine.

The HR34 can run coax networking tests, by pressing the guide & right arrow [both at the same time] on its front panel. This can take a few tries before you see the menu with coax on the left.

Selecting coax runs a loss test between all the DECA nodes.
The next test is Phy Rate Mesh.

If you can post the readings from both of these, it can help to know/eliminate any coax networking issues.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> OK, so you do have two DECAs.
> It sounds like the only difference between our setups is you have a BB DECA hardwired to your router and I have the WCCK using WiFi to my router.
> "If anything" yours should have less problem than mine [which doesn't have any].
> 
> ...


 Yes HR 23 is working fine, and VOD with no issues what so ever. Whole home is working fine as well.

Now the HR34 even durring a VOD download you can see a very light shutter while watching Live tv. If I stop the download the shutter stops. Does not do this if your recording though, even if its 5 things at once. Its only durring a VOD download!.

I will try your suggested test. Thanks


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Selecting coax runs a loss test between all the DECA nodes.
> The next test is Phy Rate Mesh.
> 
> If you can post the readings from both of these, it can help to know/eliminate any coax networking issues.


OK I have

0: -18
1: -31
2: N/A
3: -30

Then the Next test is shows

0 1 2 3
0 238 240 251 250
1 253 247 248 248
2 257 243 244 251
3 255 242 252 241


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Now the HR34 even durring a VOD download *you can see a very light shutter while watching Live tv. If I stop the download the shutter stops. * Does not do this if your recording though, even if its 5 things at once. Its only durring a VOD download!.
> 
> I will try your suggested test. Thanks


It's sounding like the coax tests are going to be good, but it's still worth running them to know for sure.

I don't know what's going on with your HR34, as it sort of sounds like it's starving for processor power.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

damondlt said:


> OK I have
> 
> 0: -18
> 1: -31
> ...


 Are these good?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Are these good?


Yes they are.

I'm running out of things to do through the internet.

If you're on the latest software [0x0582], it's starting to look like a problem with "this" HR34.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> .
> 
> If you're on the latest software [0x0582], it's starting to look like a problem with "this" HR34.


 Yep, just downloaded less then 2 weeks ago.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> it's starting to look like a problem with "this" HR34.


 And Directv is going to give me the run around, if I call them, so I might as well not waste my time. They are going to try and convince me its normal, after they make me reboot 5 times, and wait 24 hours when i could try it again. And it will do the same thing just like after all the other reboots.

Or they will send a tech out, that will most certantly find nothing wrong, and waste another day, or swap it out, and we lose all our recordings, and have the same glitch happen anyway. Cuase i'm not sold on Mine is the only HR 34 that has this issue.

I would bet you properly working HR34, is the RARE occurance.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> And Directv is going to give me the run around, if I call them, so I might as well not waste my time. They are going to try and convince me its normal, after they make me reboot 5 times, and wait 24 hours when i could try it again. And it will do the same thing just like after all the other reboots.
> 
> Or they will send a tech out, that will most certantly find nothing wrong, and waste another day, or swap it out, and we lose all our recordings, and have the same glitch happen anyway. Cuase i'm not sold on Mine is the only HR 34 that has this issue.
> 
> *I would bet you properly working HR34, is the RARE* occurance.


We don't have the numbers to know, and the 34 has had its problems.
I can't say what to do next, as almost anything would entail a loss of recordings.
As to how to deal with DirecTV, it can be frustrating, but patience and persistence has worked for me to have "strange" problems addresses.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Same here , nothing but drop outs everytime I VOD with my HR 34, No recording issues.
> 
> I decided, that if I want to VOD, i need to use my HR23, but this never has or had one Issue with on demand Playback.
> This is 100% an HR 34 issue!!!!!
> ...


I don't recall anyone ever saying the VOD issue wasn't an HR34 issue. It definitely is an HR34 issue and that has been said many times in this thread.

Pandora cutting off is an HR34 issue as well.

I don't see anyone in here being a "fanboy". Regardless anyone in here would have no control over the fix itself. It is being worked on however.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Regardless anyone in here would have no control over the fix itself. It is being worked on however.


 Well I was under the impression Directv worked hand and hand with DBStalk, any they are always scanning the boards.

This not true?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Well I was under the impression Directv worked hand and hand with DBStalk, any they are always scanning the boards.
> 
> This not true?


They scan certain areas of dbstalk, however I do not believe this is one of them.

You may want to check into the CE process.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> They scan certain areas of dbstalk, however I do not believe this is one of them.
> 
> You may want to check into the CE process.


I happen to know that there are folks from DIRECTV that look through most of the threads here but if you are having issues with the current National Release we always have a sticky in this forum for reporting issues.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208153

The CE forum is a different animal, if you are interested in that please check this out: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=60&f=171

There is always some risk involved so make sure you read all of the risks and rules before joining.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I happen to know that there are folks from DIRECTV that look through most of the threads here but if you are having issues with the current National Release we always have a sticky in this forum for reporting issues.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208153
> 
> ...


 Thanks, but just to clairify, does that mean since this topic is not in the proper location at DBS talk, then it doesn't get seen by Directv? If thats the case could you Kindly merge this thread with that one , since these are legitimate issues that still remain unaddressed. Many of us would thank you greatly!

We are paying good money for these systems, and I don't know about everyone else but, I don't like paying for $6 On Demand PPVs and having them unwatchable. If this is an ongoing problem, then Directv should disable ON Demand untill its addressed, instead of having people pay for these poor on demands.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I don't know about everyone else but, I don't like paying for $6 On Demand PPVs and having them unwatchable. If this is an ongoing problem, then Directv should disable ON Demand untill its addressed, instead of having people pay for these poor on demands.


Seems a bit drastic. Maybe since you're having problems, you might hold off on OnDemand PPV, until you find non PPV OnDemand works for you.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> . Maybe since you're having problems, you might hold off on OnDemand PPV, .


 Ya think!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Ya think!


Thought it might be better than having the option disabled for everyone, as you were suggesting.


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Thought it might be better than having the option disabled for everyone, as you were suggesting.


I find it funny that the bug still exists after this much time. Directv likes to advertise their VOD offering but I can't even use it as I had an HR34. They told me it was a known issues months ago and no fix yet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

slacker_x said:


> I find it funny that the bug still exists after this much time. Directv likes to advertise their VOD offering but I can't even use it as I had an HR34. They told me it was a known issues months ago and no fix yet.


Well as I posted before: it's hard to fix something that works well for some, and others have problems.

I've gotten through over 10 HD VOD off of HBO with zero playback problems.


----------



## slacker_x (Oct 9, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Well as I posted before: it's hard to fix something that works well for some, and others have problems.
> 
> I've gotten through over 10 HD VOD off of HBO with zero playback problems.


Oh I agree its a pain to fix something that doesn't exist for everyone, but when they acknowledge the problem and say they're working on a fix I expect it to fixed rather quickly.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Fresh out of the box:

Sorry to report that my brand new '34 is 0 for 3 in HBO VODs; i.e., each one has had one or more freezes. None fatal, but found it difficult to get back to place where it left off.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

VOD on HR34 is broken currently. I can't believe some people think it's still a user setup issue.

DirecTV needs to fix this as it's been an issue for months now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

T-Mac said:


> VOD on HR34 is broken currently. I can't believe some people think it's still a user setup issue.
> 
> DirecTV needs to fix this as it's been an issue for months now.


Let me dismiss any idea of being a fanboy. I'm a customer just like you and if something doesn't work, I don't like it either.

VOD comes through a different chain than the SAT feed, "but" if the file on the drive isn't corrupted it should playback like a recording off the SAT.

I've read all sorts of posts about problems with VOD & the HR34. Some say it happens with the ethernet to router but not with the CCK.

Some say they see slight freezing watching live TV while the 34 is downloading VOD.

I don't use VOD very much, so it has been only since this weekend that I've downloaded the full season 1 & 2 of Treme off of HBO.
I've gone through all of season one, and haven't had any problems.

It's hard to find a problem, when it isn't happening.

This isn't to say there isn't a problem, just to suggest it might not be as easy to resolve as some think it might be.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

T-Mac said:


> VOD on HR34 is broken currently. I can't believe some people think it's still a user setup issue.
> 
> DirecTV needs to fix this as it's been an issue for months now.


With some people, it could be a setup issue, or a connectivity problem.

And, yes, it's a problem on the National Release currently; at least I am a believer: All four of my comedic downloads of HBO shows have frozen in spots.

One of them is Robert Wuhl's "Assume the Position". I believe the more specific we can be the easier it will be to toss out shibboleths.

I will also download and test Treme today or tonight.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Let me dismiss any idea of being a fanboy. I'm a customer just like you and if something doesn't work, I don't like it either.
> 
> VOD comes through a different chain than the SAT feed, "but" if the file on the drive isn't corrupted it should playback like a recording off the SAT.
> 
> ...


I'd say 1 in every 3 of my VOD downloads is messed up on my HR34. There's something wrong with the download process. The recordings that are messed up are messed up in the same spot when being played on my HR24 or HR21 so it's not an HR34 playback issue. Also we're not talking about quick skips, when it freezes I loose generally 3 to 5 minutes. If I download the same thing to my HR24 it plays perfectly on all of my units.

And it's definitely not an issue with my network or Internet connection either.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I'd say 1 in every 3 of my VOD downloads is messed up on my HR34. There's something wrong with the download process. The recordings that are messed up are messed up in the same spot when being played on my HR24 or HR21 so it's not an HR34 playback issue. Also we're not talking about quick skips, when it freezes I loose generally 3 to 5 minutes. If I download the same thing to my HR24 it plays perfectly on all of my units.
> 
> And it's definitely not an issue with my network or Internet connection either.


So to take this a bit further [glad you've posted BTW]:
The 34 can play VOD from the HR24 without this problem?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I'd say 1 in every 3 of my VOD downloads is messed up on my HR34. There's something wrong with the download process. The recordings that are messed up are messed up in the same spot when being played on my HR24 or HR21 so it's not an HR34 playback issue. Also we're not talking about quick skips, when it freezes I loose generally 3 to 5 minutes. If I download the same thing to my HR24 it plays perfectly on all of my units.
> 
> And it's definitely not an issue with my network or Internet connection either.


 Agree, same results no VOD issue with HR23 either.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> So to take this a bit further [glad you've posted BTW]:
> The 34 can play VOD from the HR24 without this problem?


Yes, my workaround for now has been to download VOD on my HR24. It plays just fine.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Let me dismiss any idea of being a fanboy. I'm a customer just like you and if something doesn't work, I don't like it either.
> 
> VOD comes through a different chain than the SAT feed, "but" if the file on the drive isn't corrupted it should playback like a recording off the SAT.
> 
> ...


 Your obviously not on the NATIONAL SOFTWARE, cause you already ratted yourself out in another thread.

So switch back and then post your results.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Your obviously not on the NATIONAL SOFTWARE,


I've downloaded half-a dozen episodes of DEADWOOD and a couple movies on the current NR and they all played back without an issue.

Now, that being said, I haven't tried any of the specific stuff some have reported as being problematic. I believe Laxguy has said one of his comedy specials has caused an issue. I'll try downloading that tonight as a test. For what it's worth, my HR34 is connected by ethernet to the rest of the LAN and is the de facto bridge for everything on the DECA cloud to the rest of the 'net.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I've downloaded half-a dozen episodes of DEADWOOD and a couple movies on the current NR and they all played back without an issue.
> 
> Now, that being said, I haven't tried any of the specific stuff some have reported as being problematic. I believe Laxguy has said one of his comedy specials has caused an issue. I'll try downloading that tonight as a test. For what it's worth, my HR34 is connected by ethernet to the rest of the LAN and is the de facto bridge for everything on the DECA cloud to the rest of the 'net.


 Oh well, then that settles that. :hurah:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Oh well, then that settles that. :hurah:


Don't be an ass simply because some are experiencing the issue and some are not. It could be a LOT of things causing this issue.

If you have been active as long as your username indicates you may remember the infamous NFL Network Thursday night game in 2006. That one MPEG4 stream was glitchy enough that it corrupted everything else my HR20-700 recorded for the next several days until I figured out what had happened and rebooted it. Turns out others had similar glitches stemming from recording that one game.

So yeah, an oddly-formatted h.264 stream can interact poorly with the decoding hardware in the box and cause issues. Current firmware is obviously much better at error-trapping than it used to be, and current encoders are much better too (no more "woody woodpecker" Brrrrrps from my local CBS in the last few years either, for instance).

But that's not to say that all VOD content is encoded equally.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some more data: 

All four of the HBO comedy specials experienced freezes. For those who want to test: The Wuhl special; Robert Klein; Will Ferrell, and Dana Carvey specials.

The first Ep of Treme had it, BUT the next two didn't. The latter two were watched nearly "live", i.e., I started play right after it showed it was being downloaded in the queue. Playing back right now the third ep via an H25, I got a freeze, which soon (about 8 seconds) moved/jumped ahead, but in this case, only a few frames. (I have experienced also what RunnerFL reported as to extra large skips). This is repeatable. 

The first Ep of House of Lies (Showtime) played all right; am testing more now.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Some more data:
> 
> All four of the HBO comedy specials experienced freezes. For those who want to test: The Wuhl special; Robert Klein; Will Ferrell, and Dana Carvey specials.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what you download and the skips aren't in the same area every time. There were a few times where I re-downloaded a Deadwood episode and the skip either wasn't there or it was in a different place.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, 

it's time to tone down the rhetoric a bit. Please be kind to each other. As a reminder, the discussion of pre-release software is off-limits here.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Also, just because I notice we're all talking HBO stuff here, it's not just the HBO stuff. I've had it happen with downloads of "The Nerdist" episodes as well.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> It doesn't matter what you download and the skips aren't in the same area every time. There were a few times where I re-downloaded a Deadwood episode and the skip either wasn't there or it was in a different place.


Admittedly I've had my HR34 less than two days, but: The freeze was in the exact same place and the* skip was consistent on that one recording. * If you re-download something and the freeze is in a different place, that's important to note, too.

It could make a difference in what was recorded, or when, etc. That's one reason I think it makes sense to be specific.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

HoL.... House of Lies, Showtime, 1545

First three eps: no stops, no stutters, smooth. Watching on H25 from HR34. Downloaded yesterday, watched this a.m.. 

ps. Not enough testing/data to make much of this yet, but it could be about encoding, or even timing as to when the shows were downloaded.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Also, just because I notice we're all talking HBO stuff here, it's not just the HBO stuff. I've had it happen with downloads of "The Nerdist" episodes as well.


Yep and it happends in the same locations of the downloads no matter how many times you rewind it. Its the receiver no doubt!
But never a dropout durring a recording. AND AGAIN my hr 23 that is connected to the same system never has this issue.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Don't be an ass simply because some are experiencing the issue and some are not. It could be a LOT of things causing this issue.
> 
> If you have been active as long as your username indicates you may remember the infamous NFL Network Thursday night game in 2006. That one MPEG4 stream was glitchy enough that it corrupted everything else my HR20-700 recorded for the next several days until I figured out what had happened and rebooted it. Turns out others had similar glitches stemming from recording that one game.
> 
> ...


what's your point? Are you saying the vod content encoding is different for the hr34 then the hr23? 
Yea I don't think so. I've already recorded the same show on both multiple times. Guess what? Hr 34 still skips.
Just because my post count isn't as large as your doesn't make you any better or smarter then then next guy. :nono:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

damondlt said:


> what's your point? Are you saying the vod content encoding is different for the hr34 then the hr23?
> Yea I don't think so. I've already recorded the same show on both multiple times. Guess what? Hr 34 still skips.
> Just because my post count isn't as large as your doesn't make you any better or smarter then then next guy. :nono:


Of course not; there are dweebs with large post counts and rocket scientists with a handful.

What makes LL a better read is he is even handed and calm, doesn't make sweeping statements or rant, and has a lot of relevant experience, for starters.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

damondlt said:



> what's your point? Are you saying the vod content encoding is different for the hr34 then the hr23?


No. Please read what I wrote, not what you imagine I wrote.

Encoding may vary from program to program across Directv's library of available VOD programming. Heck, I've even heard from very reliable sources that Directv has in the past - and continues - to re-encode their library with better-quality, more-optimized encoders from time to time. After all, even a few percentage points saved in file sizes can make a huge difference in their bandwidth and storage requirements, as well as producing better-optimized files for downstream decoding.



> Yea I don't think so.


Well considering that isn't actually what I said, I am not surprised.



> I've already recorded the same show on both multiple times. Guess what? Hr 34 still skips.


No one ever said - or even intimated - that the hardware is the same across the Directv inventory of receivers. Performance differences - *including the ability to flawlessly decode the same bitstream* - are exactly what my earlier response was trying to raise as a possibility. Thanks for finally noticing the actual point.



> Just because my post count isn't as large as your doesn't make you any better or smarter then then next guy. :nono:


If you're more concerned with my post count than what I actually write, perhaps you shouldn't bother reading my posts?


----------

